# 8 hp briggs and stratton WONT START



## bosoxlover05 (Jun 5, 2005)

I cant start my john deere with 319 8 hp briggs and stratton engine.

IT CRANKS BUT WONT START.. i CHECKED THE PLUG..ITWAS FULL OF OIL DEPOSITS.. CHANGED THE PLUG BUT IT STILL WONT START.. tHIS IS AN OLDER MODEL OHN DEERE. i AM NEW TO WORKING ON IT SO I HAVE NO CLUE. i DONT HAVE ANY OWNERS MANUALS.. wHAT POSTIONS SHOULD THE MOWER BE IN FOR IT TO START?? 

tHAKS TO ANYONE WHO CAN HELP ME OUT


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can obtain the owners manual if you still have the original engine cover, it will have the model, type, and code stamped on it. most on the front. take those and go to the briggs's website to obtain the manual. now, the plug was covered in deposits, since its so old, you should first start out by cleaning the combustion chamber... then go towards the carb, if it was setting for a long time, its gummed... you should go get a carb kit and soak and clean it good in carb cleaner, then rebuild the carb. of course a safety switch may be preventing it, when you take and hold the plug while connected to the wire held of course by rubber tipped pliers, when cranking it should spark, also after that, before you go to rebuild the carb, drop a little fresh gas down the carb, if it fires right up, its a gas problem for sure. but do clean the combustion chamber. you may if you tear the head gasket, buy a new head gasket if you do.


----------

